#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What factors would most accelerate the benefits of Internet of things?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,


Now a days everyone talking about internet of things and machine leraning.
5G development is one of the factors that will impact internet of things in 2018.


What do think what factors would most accelerate the benefits of IOT?

----------


## Moana

> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Now a days everyone talking about internet of things and machine leraning.
> 5G development is one of the factors that will impact internet of things in 2018.
> 
> 
> What do think what factors would most accelerate the benefits of IOT?


deployment of 5G will be one of the factors. We shall able to see how will 5G impact IoT during 2018 Pyeongchang Olympic Winter Games in korea.

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> Now a days everyone talking about internet of things and machine leraning.
> 5G development is one of the factors that will impact internet of things in 2018.
> 
> 
> What do think what factors would most accelerate the benefits of IOT?



Hi here,

Development of 5G will be of the factors.We will able to see how will 5G impact LOT during 2018 .

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi here,
> 
> Development of 5G will be of the factors.We will able to see how will 5G impact LOT during 2018 .


[/QUOTE]




> deployment of 5G will be one of the factors. We shall able to see how will 5G impact IoT during 2018 Pyeongchang Olympic Winter Games in korea.


Thank you Shivani and Wondergirl From both of your comments I came to the conclusion that 5G will accelerate the most benefits of Internet of things.

----------

